# White Stuff On The Plant



## ray_say (Mar 17, 2007)

i just wanted to know what that white powder is all over the leaves during flowering .
answers would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MightyBuddha (Mar 17, 2007)

Ummmm... if by 'powder' you mean crystal looking things then it would be the trichromes. It doesn't sound like that is what you are talking about though because I would never mistake trichromes for white powder. Sounds almost like a mold or fungus - can you post pictures?


----------

